# upper/lower 1 and 2



## GFR (Jun 4, 2006)

*Upper.1*
DB incline Bench 4x12
Seated DB press 4x12
DB rows 4x8
Lat pulls 4x8
Dips 3x12

*Legs 1*
ATG squat 4x10
SLDL 4x10
Standing Calfs 4x12

*off
off*

*Upper.2
*Bench 4x8
Military press 4x8
T-bar rows 5x12
close grip pullups 3x12
*
Legs.2
*Dead lifts 4x10
*
Off

Need some help with this**, kind of a new idea for me so give me some input
*


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1362553&postcount=1


----------



## Yanick (Jun 4, 2006)

how will these workouts be done on a week to week basis?

why only 4 sets of deads for your 2nd leg day?


----------



## GFR (Jun 4, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> how will these workouts be done on a week to week basis?
> 
> why only 4 sets of deads for your 2nd leg day?


I listed them in order from Fri toThursday, my lower day is not a big concern...I grow like a weed in the legs and glutes.

*Upper.1 Friday*
DB incline Bench 4x12
Seated DB press 4x12
DB rows 4x8
Lat pulls 4x8
Dips 3x12

*Legs 1 Sat*
ATG squat 4x10
SLDL 4x10
Standing Calfs 4x12

*off Sun
off Mon*

*Upper.2 Tue
*Bench 4x8
Military press 4x8
T-bar rows 5x12
close grip pullups 3x12
*
Legs.2 Wed
*Dead lifts 4x10
*
Off Thurs*


----------



## Yanick (Jun 4, 2006)

it looks good to me i guess. well balanced except for the leg day, but you said your fine with it and you should know what works better for you than me.

only thing i can think of otherwise is maybe some sort of pull over on your 2nd upper day, 3x12 like dips on upper 1.

oh yea, and seated calfs can go on day 2 for the soleus.


----------



## GFR (Jun 4, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> it looks good to me i guess. well balanced except for the leg day, but you said your fine with it and you should know what works better for you than me.
> 
> only thing i can think of otherwise is maybe some sort of pull over on your 2nd upper day, 3x12 like dips on upper 1.
> 
> oh yea, and seated calfs can go on day 2 for the soleus.


I actually did pullovers my last workout, I will probably throw then in on one of the days


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2006)

It looks pretty good.

comments in bold...



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I listed them in order from Fri toThursday, my lower day is not a big concern...I grow like a weed in the legs and glutes.
> 
> *Upper.1 Friday*
> DB incline Bench 4x12
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good, but I wouldn't recommend dips with the shoulder injury.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 5, 2006)

Upper.1
DB incline Bench 3x12
Seated DB press 3x12
DB rows 3x8
Lat pulls 3x8
Dips(Triceps) 3x12

Legs 1
ATG squat 4x10
SLDL 4x10
Standing Calfs 4x12

off
off

Upper.2 
Military press 3x8 
Bench 3x8
Wide Grip Overhand Pull-ups 3x12 
T-bar rows 3x12
close grip underhand pullups (Biceps) 3x12
*I would put military press as your first push movement because the other upper you are doing bench first, samething with pulldowns and added a bicep movement since you have dips for the tris*

Legs.2
Dead lifts 4x10
Leg Press 4x10
optional- Seated Calfs 4x12

Just added a quad dominant since you have a ham dominant and I would do calves again...


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It looks pretty good.
> 
> comments in bold...


Thanks P, I do shoulder re-hab work every week...just didn't put down here.
Also do you think dips could be replaced with cgbp...BigDly might be right that dips could be hard on my shoulders.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thanks P, I do shoulder re-hab work every week...just didn't put down here.
> Also do you think dips could be replaced with cgbp...BigDly might be right that dips could be hard on my shoulders.



If you want tricep isolation work, then I would just do tricep isolation work.  My opinion is that you should probably do more pulling than pushing if anything.  You have always been a strong bencher so it seems; you might want some added volume in the reverse direction to help prevent your shoulder problems from cropping up again.  

I'm with P on throwing in stuff for the retractors.  I'm a huge fan of face pulls.  Incline DB shrugs are pretty cool too.  I think that's an underrated movement.


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you want tricep isolation work, then I would just do tricep isolation work.  My opinion is that you should probably do more pulling than pushing if anything.  You have always been a strong bencher so it seems; you might want some added volume in the reverse direction to help prevent your shoulder problems from cropping up again.
> 
> I'm with P on throwing in stuff for the retractors.  I'm a huge fan of face pulls.  Incline DB shrugs are pretty cool too.  I think that's an underrated movement.


 *Upper.1*
DB incline Bench 3x12
Seated DB press 3x12
DB rows 4x8
Lat pulls 4x8
skull crushers 3x12
DB curls 3x8

*Legs 1*
ATG squat 4x10
SLDL 4x10
Standing Calfs 4x12

*off
off*

*Upper.2
*Bench 3x8
Military press 3x8
Med grip pullups 4x12
T-bar rows 4x12
Hammer curls 2x10
*
Legs.2
*Dead lifts 4x10
*
Off

I dropped the push volume a bit

*Plus rotator work on upper day 1...15-20 rep sets


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 5, 2006)

do military before bench on 1 of the days, and add in tricep extensions on day 2 or else take off the db curls on day 1.


----------



## GFR (Jun 5, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> *do military before bench on 1 of the days*, and add in tricep extensions on day 2 or else take off the db curls on day 1.


I like that idea....have never done that in 25 years of lifting...I should be ashamed.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I like that idea....have never done that in 25 years of lifting...I should be ashamed.



I have rarely done this myself, but I think it's a good idea too.  I haven't done it in a while, but I'm about to give it a go again.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 5, 2006)

Seems to me that most people (including myself) get comfortable with benching before they become comfortable with overhead pressing, and thus bench remains their strongest lift. People always want to do their strongest lift first.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Seems to me that most people (including myself) get comfortable with benching before they become comfortable with overhead pressing, and thus bench remains their strongest lift. People always want to do their strongest lift first.



Yeah, this is true.  This is also totally wrong.  One of my favorite quotes goes something like, "train your weak points and you will be strong; train your strong points and you will be weak."  I might be paraphrasing, and I forget who to give credit for that, but you get the idea.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2006)

On your "Upper Days" I would do a push exercise then a pull then a push then a pull rather than two pushing exercises then two pulling exercises......That's what I'm doing right now.  I seems like I'm fresh when it comes to doing my second push/pull exercise since I performed an opposite movement right before.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Upper.1*
> DB incline Bench 3x12
> Seated DB press 3x12
> DB rows 4x8
> ...



Why don't you move Standing Calf raises from Leg day1 to Leg day2
So that you are doing more than just one exercise? And to just even it out a bit more.


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Why don't you move Standing Calf raises from Leg day1 to Leg day2
> So that you are doing more than just one exercise? And to just even it out a bit more.


Good point, I will do that


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2006)

*Upper.1*
DB incline Bench 3x10
Seated DB press 4x8
DB rows 4x8
Lat pulls 4x8
skull crushers 3x10
DB curls 3x8

*Legs 1*
ATG squat 4x10
SLDL 4x10


*off
off*

*Upper.2
*Bench 3x12
Military press 4x10
Med grip pullups 4x12
T-bar rows 4x12
Hammer curls 2x10
*
Legs.2
*Dead lifts 4x10
Standing Calfs 4x12

*Off*


----------



## mike456 (Jun 6, 2006)

wow 325lbs shoulder press for 8 reps, thats amazing are you superman or something??


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> wow 325lbs shoulder press for 8 reps, thats amazing are you superman or something??


I took it from a trol who posted it in his journal...just making fun of him.


----------



## mike456 (Jun 6, 2006)

oh


----------



## mike456 (Jun 6, 2006)

Im guessing it was Kenwood


----------



## Adamjs (Jun 10, 2006)

FR whatever happened to your last upper-lower split you worked out a few weeks back? I thought at the time it looked good. Just curious as to what went wrong.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's my old one if you just want to read over it...

First # = sets
Second # = reps

Upper 1

Overhead Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Chinups
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

DB Flat Press
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Dorsi Flexor Machine Rows
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Skull Crushers (optional)
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Lower 1

Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

SLDLs
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Leg Press
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Decline Situps
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Upper 2

DB Incline Bench Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

BB Rows
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Dips
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 6x3 @ 5RM ??? 60sec RI

Push Presses
Week A: 4x3 @ 4RM ??? 90sec RI
Week B: 5x6 @ 8RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 3x1-3 @ 1-4RM ??? 60sec RI


Pulldowns
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


Lower 2

Deadlifts
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 5x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Front Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM ??? 30sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM ??? 60sec RI

Glute Ham Raises
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI

Hyperextensions
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM ??? 45sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM ??? 75sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM ??? 60sec RI


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean, why are you doing both squats and leg presses on the same day?
Also, 8 sets of 3 reps Wow that's a lot of sets, has this been working for you?  Are you making good gains with this program?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Sean, why are you doing both squats and leg presses on the same day?
> Also, 8 sets of 3 reps Wow that's a lot of sets, has this been working for you?  Are you making good gains with this program?



I'm not currently using that program, but I made great progress both as far as conditioning, and strength while using that program. The 8 sets of 3 is to emphasize strength... The thing about a program like that is the volume is so varied that your body adapts in many different ways.... Also, why not squat and leg press in the same day?

I'm currently using Westside, and yesterday I did speed deadlifts, romanian deadlifts, and front squats in that order.

Not every program has to be your cookie cutter 3 sets of 4-10 reps.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2006)

8 sets of 3 reps is still 24 total reps.  Just like 2 sets of 12.  Or 3 sets of 6.  Or even 3 sets of 8.   The only thing about it is that you get an increased intensity.  Obviously you can do a heck of a lot more weight for 3 reps then you can for 8 reps.  So, in order to make up for the volume that you loose by only doing 3 reps per set you increase your total amounts of sets to even it out.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 8 sets of 3 reps is still 24 total reps.  Just like 2 sets of 12.  Or 3 sets of 6.  Or even 3 sets of 8.   The only thing about it is that you get an increased intensity.  Obviously you can do a heck of a lot more weight for 3 reps then you can for 8 reps.  So, in order to make up for the volume that you loose by only doing 3 reps per set you increase your total amounts of sets to even it out.



Yeah, that too .


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> do military before bench on 1 of the days, and add in tricep extensions on day 2 or else take off the db curls on day 1.




Ive done this before.  Its hard to swallow the strength loss when you arrive to the bench, but its good for variety and improving weaker points.

CowPimp, Incline DB shrugs?  How come its underrated?  Does it do more than regular shrugs or is just another example of variety and attacking the traps at a different angle?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah I get it. I was just curious the theory of high volume sets put into practice. It makes sense on the page (3 X 8 = 24 reps) but I was just wondering how it felt as compared to something like (4 X 6) or (5 X 5) which can also be used to build strendth.

And my question about squats with leg press. On paper it looks like overkill. I mean leg press and squats use the same muscles so why not just focus on one or the other?  I could understand the logic behind it more if you were using a lower volume on each of the exercises or if one of your movemets was a bi lateral movement like squats with step ups, or pistols. But to each his own...You might just be able to handle a lot of volume because you are younger.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> And my question about squats with leg press. On paper it looks like overkill. I mean leg press and squats use the same muscles so why not just focus on one or the other?  I could understand the logic behind it more if you were using a lower volume on each of the exercises or if one of your movemets was a bi lateral movement like squats with step ups, or pistols. But to each his own...You might just be able to handle a lot of volume because you are younger.



Good question with the squat & leg press vs. one or the other.

Bump.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Yeah I get it. I was just curious the theory of high volume sets put into practice. It makes sense on the page (3 X 8 = 24 reps) but I was just wondering how it felt as compared to something like (4 X 6) or (5 X 5) which can also be used to build strendth.
> 
> And my question about squats with leg press. On paper it looks like overkill. I mean leg press and squats use the same muscles so why not just focus on one or the other?  I could understand the logic behind it more if you were using a lower volume on each of the exercises or if one of your movemets was a bi lateral movement like squats with step ups, or pistols. But to each his own...You might just be able to handle a lot of volume because you are younger.



look at the set, rep, rest parameters. the squats are more for strength and the leg press is more for hypertrophy/conditioning. in the former its high intensity, low rep, long rest and the latter is less rest lower intensity and higher reps.


----------

